# الاقسام المريخية > إستديو المنبر - نتائج ومباريات الزعيم - تقارير حصرية مصورة >  >  بعثة سودان المريخ تصل ود مدني(حصري ون لاين)

## africanu

*وصلت الان بحمد من الله ورعايته بعثة فريق ســـــــــودان المريخ

الي مدينة ودمدني وكان في استقبال البعثة رابطة مشجعين

المريخ في ود مدني....

البعثة الان داخل فندق امبريال (ود مدني)

سوف يقوم المريخ بأداء تمرينه الرئيسي عند الساعة 

الخامسة والنصف عصراً
*

----------


## احمد الحبر

*حمداً لله على سلامة الوصول
مشكور يا حبيب على المتابعة
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة احمد الحبر
					

حمداً لله على سلامة الوصول
مشكور يا حبيب على المتابعة



 
تســــــــــلم من كل شر ياود الحبر
*

----------


## مريخي صعب

*الف حمداً لله علي سلامة الوصول ويديك الف عافيه الحبيب الصفوة افريكانو وجمعه مباركة إن شاءالله .
*

----------


## africanu

*





 المشاركة الأصلية كتبت بواسطة مريخي صعب
					

الف حمداً لله علي سلامة الوصول ويديك الف عافيه الحبيب الصفوة افريكانو وجمعه مباركة إن شاءالله .



نحمد الله كتيراً اخي مريخي صعب

شارع مدني يمثل لنـــــــــا زكري حزينة
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

* صور  وصول بعثة الزعيم الى ود مدنى  



*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## عجبكو

*مشكور افريكانو علي الاخبار و ميدو1 علي الصور تسلمو يا صفوة
                        	*

----------


## africanu

*ميـــــــــــــدو يا عســــــــــــــل

شغـــــــــــــلك نضيف
                        	*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

*
*

----------


## ميدو1

* من المنتظر  ان يؤدى  المريخ تمرينه بعد قليل  على ملعب  جزيرة الفيل  وليس  استاد  مدنى  
*

----------


## m_mamoon

*تسلم يا غالي
                        	*

----------


## حافظ النور

*حمدالله على السلامة
                        	*

----------


## ود البقعة

*رائعين انتوا يا صفوة
*

----------


## عاشقة النيل

*حمد لله علي السلامة منصورين باذن الله
                        	*

----------


## مانديلا-89

*حمداً  لله  على  سلامة  الوصول 0
                        	*

----------


## Almothanna

*الف حمد لله على السلامة ، مشكورين ميدو أفريكانو . 

الله يدينا الفي مرادنا . 

*

----------


## رياض عباس بخيت

*شكراً الاخ افريكانو في النقل والاخ ميدو1 في المتابعة
                        	*

----------


## redstar

*حمد لله سلامة الوصول انشاء الله ارض الجزيزة تكون ارض خير عليا وخصبة نحصد منها 3 نقاط ونجي بالسلامة
                        	*

----------

